# Are men who go down on women faggots?



## HG 400 (Sep 21, 2018)

Are you a faggot if you go down on women?


----------



## Cthulu (Sep 21, 2018)

If cucks are faggots then these men are faggots


----------



## OpenBASED (Sep 21, 2018)

Well both men and women have an X chromosome. So it's at least half gay.
Either way you deserve to die of throat cancer if you do go down on a woman.

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/261453.php
(I'm not trying to prove a point, I'm just providing a reference for the "throat cancer" thing)


----------



## Clop (Sep 21, 2018)

Who doesn't love going down on hair and the smell of dead fish?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 21, 2018)

They're heroes.

Have you SEEN A fucking vagina?


----------



## AZ 594 (Sep 21, 2018)

The clits just a really tiny dick.


----------



## Sir Auroras (Sep 21, 2018)

If she's a virgin it's less gay. Otherwise you're putting your mouth where a dick has been and that's uber gay.


----------



## RG 448 (Sep 21, 2018)

i get all up in that shit idgaf


----------



## ES 148 (Sep 21, 2018)

Men are all gay.


----------



## UnclePhil (Sep 21, 2018)

No. A vagina pushed into a man's face is the most hetero thing there is. His sensory input is 360 degrees of pussy.


----------



## Diesel Boogaloo (Sep 21, 2018)

Ancient Romans knew the answer: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sexuality_in_ancient_Rome#Os_impurum



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> _Os impurum_, "filthy mouth" or "impure mouth", was a term of abuse especially for those who provided oral sex. "Oral turpitude" was a favorite form of invective for Catullus, Horace, and Martial. An accusation of having an _os impurum_ is an "extreme obscenity", so vile that Cicero reserved it for men of lower standing than himself, only implying that their debasement tainted their more powerful patrons who were his real targets.
> 
> It was a convention of obscenely comic verse that oral sex caused bad breath that was nearly toxic. "Whores of the alleyways" are contaminated from giving oral sex; Catullus refers to "the foul saliva of a pissed-over whore". The urinary function of the penis makes oral sex particularly repulsive to Catullus, who elsewhere reviles a Celtiberian for brushing his teeth in urine. Martial jokes that a fine perfume turned to _garum_, fish sauce, when it was sniffed by a man whose breath was putrid from oral sex. In another of Martial's epigrams, a _fellator_ breathes on a hot cake to cool it down and turns it to excrement. The bad breath and rotten teeth that are attributed to performing oral sex represent moral decay and a general corruption of the mouth's positive functions as the organ of a citizen's persuasive speech.
> 
> ...



TL;DR: It was more gay that getting your ass fucked.


----------



## RG 448 (Sep 21, 2018)

DieselBoogaloo said:


> Ancient Romans knew the answer: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sexuality_in_ancient_Rome#Os_impurum
> 
> 
> 
> TL;DR: It was more gay that getting your ass fucked.


Sounds like they were upset they couldn’t make their women climax.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Sep 21, 2018)

Are you Russian?  If so, the answer's yes.

If not, then the answer is no and congratulations on being a guy who knows how to satisfy a woman.


----------



## sperginity (Sep 21, 2018)

If that's gay why the fuck would anyone be straight


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Sep 21, 2018)

Pussies, yeah. Going down on a girldick isn't gay though imho


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Sep 21, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> Sounds like they were upset they couldn’t make their women climax.


A lot of Roman academia and the upper political classes were closet cases. Women were supposed to just lie there while Roman men did their duty. They didn't want any "lascivious wriggling".


----------



## Some JERK (Sep 21, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> Sounds like they were upset they couldn’t make their women climax.


Dude, the Romans thought women got turned on by looking at cranes. I'm surprised they knew how to find a woman's vagina in the first place.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 21, 2018)

UnclePhil said:


> No. A vagina pushed into a man's face is the most hetero thing there is. His sensory input is 360 degrees of pussy.


He's a cuck for doing that tho


----------



## UnclePhil (Sep 21, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> He's a cuck for doing that tho



Only if it's full of sloppy seconds.


----------



## GarthMarenghisDankplace (Sep 21, 2018)

What about women who go down on women. Chasing pussy is pretty straight right?


----------



## Crippled_Retard (Sep 21, 2018)

Just take the middle road and eat ass.


----------



## RG 448 (Sep 21, 2018)

Crippled_Retard said:


> Just take the middle road and eat ass.


You can straddle both roads.


----------



## Okkervils (Sep 21, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Have you SEEN A fucking vagina?



...
no


----------



## OB 946 (Sep 21, 2018)

Ancient Rome said the only thing more gay than eating pussy was getting your sick sucked. So yes


----------



## Bassomatic (Sep 21, 2018)

Everyone who isn't me is a cuck, but I eat pussy. It's a conundrum.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Sep 21, 2018)

They're 50 % lesbian


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Sep 21, 2018)

are women who suck dick and guzzle cum, faggots too?


----------



## whatever I feel like (Sep 21, 2018)

Powerlevel: Always wanted to eat a woman out.


----------



## Douglas Reynholm (Sep 21, 2018)

Not if you're sucking out your own jizz. Otherwise super gay.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Sep 21, 2018)

DJ Khaled, I know it's you.
Anyway, no because women like it.


----------



## Terrorist (Sep 22, 2018)

you know, quasimodo predicted all this






imo, anal is far gayer. I mean, you might as well be fucking a man. And its where poop comes out of anyways, that shit's gross.


----------



## Jörmungandr (Sep 22, 2018)

Everything that's not hand holding, kissing and sex for reproduction purposes is super gay.


----------



## vertexwindi (Sep 22, 2018)

I like going down on women but then I'm a huge faggot so.


----------



## Rokko (Sep 22, 2018)

I always bow down for women, but does that make me a cuck? 
Also I love to lick their genitalia if you meant that. 
Just try to spell your name with your tongue on da pussy if you dont know what to do.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Sep 22, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> They're heroes.
> 
> Have you SEEN A fucking vagina?


They're holes where a penis should be, it's horrifying.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 23, 2018)

Does that make men going down on the woman's period degenerate faggots, and as we all know all degenerates must be gassed?


----------



## Duke Nukem (Sep 23, 2018)

UnclePhil said:


> Only if it's full of sloppy seconds.



If you got your girlfriend off of Tinder, it's all sloppy seconds, then again, no woman can resist Chad, even if they deny it repeatedly.


----------



## George Oscar Bluth Jr (Sep 25, 2018)

Some JERK said:


> Dude, the Romans thought women got turned on by looking at cranes.



This is actually a fact. A ridiculous amount of Roman women were furries, it's why their empire fell.


----------



## 4000saladplates (Oct 2, 2018)

Fellas, is it gay to have sex with women? I mean, they're called wo_men_


----------



## spurger king (Oct 3, 2018)

4000saladplates said:


> Fellas, is it gay to have sex with women? I mean, they're called wo_men_



I heard they're into dudes too.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Oct 3, 2018)

No.

They are male lesbians.


----------



## 4000saladplates (Oct 3, 2018)

Actually, I don't think men exist. Everyone is just a dyke


----------



## Khayyam (Oct 3, 2018)

Men don't exist, they're just robo hitlers created by the conservative Christian alt-right to persecute Woymen.


----------



## KiwiKritter (Oct 3, 2018)

If you have any sort of sex with a woman it is definitely gay. Half of her used to be in her dads ballsack.


----------



## 4000saladplates (Oct 3, 2018)

Just to be on the safe side, only have sex with men then


----------



## Lensherr (Oct 7, 2018)

Only if you can't make her orgasm.


----------



## 3ncrypt3d (Oct 7, 2018)

Depends whether the woman is transgender or not


----------



## Emperor Julian (Oct 8, 2018)

Like anyone here has been anywhere near a womans pussy.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Oct 8, 2018)

Well, in response to the DJ Khaled "different rules for the king" thing, this was posted:






Between the fat guy with the stupid beard and the fancy tracksuit, and the Rock? I'd say guys who _don't _seem kinda foofy.

I'm not calling Khaled a faggot, mind, but he does wear a lot of velvet for a grown man.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Oct 9, 2018)

yes its gay because fetuses have a development period where their genitals are the same in both sexes. the clitoris is also like a penis which is gay.


----------



## Applejack (Oct 9, 2018)

Straight women like men, gay dudes like men. Therefore having any sexual contact with a woman is gay. The only way to stay straight is to fuck other straight dudes.


----------

